# Episode 18 - May the Fourth be with You



## My Freemasonry (May 5, 2014)

May the Fourth be with You!
Is Harlan really done with school`in?
Apparently, Amy is mad at Harlan
Sorry I annoy you with my BROTHERHOOD!
Topics from the Whiteboard named in honor of /u/TikiJack
Michael Jackson - Harlan kept loving him after he went white; Jason stopped.
Bruce exacts his revenge on /u/TikiJack by Sweating to the Oldies
Race relations within Freemasonry
George Dubya Washington - First Grand Master of the United States
The Martian citizenship test
/u/TikiJack's new blog (OMG!)
The Dubya Dubya Dubya!
Lodges and Business Ownership
The "After Lodge Method"[SUP]TM[/SUP] of Masonic Lodge Success
That silly print shop!
Do LCDs work for NES Duck Hunt?  What about Duck Dynasty duck calls?
News: Yes, the Grand Secretary of Colorado has been relieved of office
The Mexican ninja!
Mid-week show: a mid-baked idea?
Jason's causes physicians to smoke
Amy's AMA
Revolutionary figures in Freemasonry
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry


More...


----------



## dfreybur (May 6, 2014)

News Bot said:


> Michael Jackson - Harlan kept loving him after he went white



More than one famous guys by that name.  The world's foremost expert on beer, ale and whiskey is the one I tend to think of when I hear the name.  In his case the white describes his beard.  I have several of his books and occasionally try to brew a batch of home brew to mimic one of the ales he describes.


----------



## brother josh (May 6, 2014)

Micheal Jackson brewed beer??? 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (May 6, 2014)

brother josh said:


> Micheal Jackson brewed beer???



I understand there was some singer guy with that name who was famous for getting plastic surgeries.  Not him.  The singer guy was okay in his own field but I have no idea what he knew about ales.

http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Jackson/e/B002EZQQ52/ref=sr_tc_2_0?qid=1399415635&sr=1-2-ent  Amazon lists 44 books on ale, beer and whiskey by the real Michael Jackson who made a living by his expertise in ale not by his plastic surgeries or singing. 

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Beer...Q52_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1399415646&sr=1-6 Ultimate Beer might be my favorite among his titles.


----------



## afterlodgejason (May 7, 2014)

To be clear he is in love with the singer. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh (May 8, 2014)

I might have enjoyed moon walkin in my younger days 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

